# ***OFFICIAL*** Ronda Rousey vs. Cat Zingano Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Women's Bantamweight bout: 135 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight for the UFC Women's Bantamweight Title*















​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Zingano is tough no doubt but I don't believe it will be enough she will get tossed down and tap or snap either way Rhonda is leaving with that arm.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Taking Ronda for obvious reasons. Cat is tough but I don't see her winning this.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

It could be an interesting fight if Ronda decides to show off some striking. Cat has a pretty solid clinch, but I don't think Ronda will have too much trouble getting her down.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

If Ronda tries to stand with Cat she'll loose. As long as she doesn't fixate on striking I dont see Ronda losing.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

slapshot said:


> If Ronda tries to stand with Cat she'll loose. As long as she doesn't fixate on striking I dont see Ronda losing.


Pretty much this, and even then i'm not sure Cat's striking is any better then hers.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> If Ronda tries to stand with Cat she'll loose. As long as she doesn't fixate on striking I dont see Ronda losing.


Eh, Tate was tooling Cat on the feet before the 3rd round. Cat was real easy to hit, and her only real threat is from the clinch.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Eh, Tate was tooling Cat on the feet before the 3rd round. Cat was real easy to hit, and her only real threat is from the clinch.



The clinch is certainly where she wants to be against a world class judoka 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Cat has little chance here. 

She does nothing better than Ronda, nothing at all.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The clinch is certainly where she wants to be against a world class judoka
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Ha. Was gonna say the same. Cats fvcked. Might not be as one-sided as the Alexis Davis fight. That was embarrassing. You could see who was gonna win just from the walkouts.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Another one sided fight in a division about as deep as a puddle after a spot of drizzle.

Rousey.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Eh, Tate was tooling Cat on the feet before the 3rd round. Cat was real easy to hit, and her only real threat is from the clinch.


Tate was not "tooling" Cat, for that to happen Tate would have had to of been avoiding damage herself. Im not saying Tate was losing but she was getting hit with big hard shots herself.



Toxic said:


> The clinch is certainly where she wants to be against a world class judoka


I think she should use her elbows and knees to keep Ronda off her when Ronda pounces. Its all about the takedown, if she can keep Ronda from taking the fight to the ground then she's got a good chance at winning. 

Im not saying she will, I fully expect her to lose but she is a better striker IMO. Ive watched more than just her fight with Tate and I dont think Ronda has caught up in striking just yet. I also dont even know if her striking matters, her takedowns are so good, I mean right into side control off most of her tosses..


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

slapshot said:


> I think she should use her elbows and knees to keep Ronda off her when she pounces. Its all about the takedown, if she can keep Ronda from taking the fight to the ground then she's got a good chance at winning.
> 
> Im not saying she will, I fully expect her to lose but she is a better striker.


I don't think Kat should be getting close enough to be using elbows or knees. As soon she does. Its her ass.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Ronda may try a little striking, but I doubt Cat will land anything too fight changing before they inevitably enter the clinch. Rousey's judo instincts will probably kick in once they're close. I doubt she will try to make a statement with her striking if she is struggling. She knows what she's exceptional at and cares more about winning than showing off new tricks it seems like. Extremely competitive mind set after all. While they strike, Cat may get the better of the exchanges, but does anyone think she's going to straight up drop and finish Rousey early? Not me at least. The fight will go to the ground long before that in my opinion, which then I think it will be a done deal in Rousey's favor.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ronda RNC.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Dr Gonzo said:


> I don't think Kat should be getting close enough to be using elbows or knees. As soon she does. Its her ass.


Well the way I see it is, Ronda will do all the closing of distance for her, if she can catch Ronda on her way in the fight could get interesting. Im not saying she should intentionally place herself there, I just know Ronda will make a effort to put her there. So if/when she finds herself in close with Ronda looking for a clinch, Fight out of it and get away. 

Her striking skills inside my help her do that.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Pulling for the kitty.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

if cat makes it past the 1st round, it is a 50/50 fight from there on...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Toxic said:


> The clinch is certainly where she wants to be against a world class judoka


Yea... exactly, she matches up terrible with Ronda. I think Cat's best chance is catching Ronda is a submission.. Like Carmouche and Tate threatened to do.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Well the way I see it is, Ronda will do all the closing of distance for her, if she can catch Ronda on her way in the fight could get interesting. Im not saying she should intentionally place herself there, I just know Ronda will make a effort to put her there. So if/when she finds herself in close with Ronda looking for a clinch, Fight out of it and get away.
> 
> Her striking skills inside my help her do that.


Yeah I realise that now. When I posted that I thought you were saying Cat should close the distance to use them elbows and knees. Wasn't until I posted it I thought, hang on, he can't mean that. That's stooopidd.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Ronda ALL DAY


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm pretty certain Ronda is gonna do what she does best here. I'll be rooting for Cat to pull off the upset though. Should be a great fight no matter what.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I so believe in Cat. She's being way overlooked. I predict epic upset.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I so believe in Cat. She's being way overlooked. I predict epic upset.


X2. Already have a bet on her, all in on fight night.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Calminian said:


> I so believe in Cat. She's being way overlooked. I predict epic upset.


I would be over the moon if she did win though...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> I so believe in Cat. She's being way overlooked. I predict epic upset.


When on all the shows...her coaches and herself are hanging their hat on how "tough" Cat is. Then you know she has no chance.

Toughness and heart isn't going to beat Ronda Rousey. 

What does Cat even do that well? Elbows? Because we saw them once? 

This match is mythical.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ya i got Ronda here by being better at everything. Gonna go all in on her.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone have a stream? PM me please.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Predicting Rousey throwing some spinning elbows from the clinch.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Yea... exactly, she matches up terrible with Ronda. I think Cat's best chance is catching Ronda is a submission.. Like Carmouche and Tate threatened to do.


honestly I dont put much merit into that, nobody matches up well with Ronda. 

Cat has solid striking skills and like I said if she can make this a kick boxing match then I think her odds improve greatly. 

After watching her in the build up video's I think she may get stopped. 

She said she doesn't train for individual fighters and that she looks forward to beating Ronda in the clinch and I just DONT see that materializing. 

I cant see her submitting Ronda either but Ronda seems to throw caution to the wind quite a bit on the ground so Cat could possibly capitalize on that but I doubt it. 

I really believe Cat's best shot is to out kickbox Ronda and stay out of the clinch, if her plan is to just jump into the clinch and beat Ronda there like she said it is then pfft, I dont think she'll last a round.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Cat is more attractive than Ronda is, I just want to put that out there.

Also, I hope it's a good fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

What the shit?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

What did I just watch.....bwhahahahahahabhaba


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Well that was ******* stupid.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

goes to show you just how bad women really are (besides rhonda).


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahahaha. what the hell did i just watch?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not saying it is. But this kinda shit is what makes me think things are fixed sometimes. The girl who has KO power sprints across the cage and jumps into a girl who's biggest chance is to get it on the ground.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Haha if you payed for that trash. Ronda said she knew Cat would come out and do something crazy, why the hell did Cat do that shit. Laaaaaame.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow. You don't close the distance like that against Rousey. There is no woman in MMA that can do that against her. Zingano had way too much confidence and it caused her to be finished in 14 seconds.

Rousey is just on another level at this point than any other female fighter in my opinion.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope no one paid for this overhyped shit. 

As good as Rousey is, the women's divisions just doesn't have the talent to have competitive fights against her. Stupid cat goes wild, rushes in, gets caught in an awkward position, & gets submitted.

"Greatest challenger Rousey will face"


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I got a GREAT IDEA! I am going to try to take down a fighter that is known to have the absolute best arm bar skills in the women's division with my arms flailing. 

GREAT PLAN!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

The entire women's 135lb division need to give up the slop-jitsu and go and get a black belt from a legit instructor and learn how to defend an armbar. Jesus H Tapdancing Christ.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

well I cant understand that game plan

has to watch the replay to see what happened it was that quick


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Cat is such a slow starter. She usually doesn't get her head in the game until the 2nd or 3rd round.

Cat might as well have gone up against a sicilian with death on the line as be a slow starter bumrushing the champ.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I'm not saying it is. But this kinda shit is what makes me think things are fixed sometimes. The girl who has KO power sprints across the cage and jumps into a girl who's biggest chance is to get it on the ground.


I think if it was fixed they would have made it last a little longer. This is disappointing for everyone.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Never go full Cat.


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't think anyone's fights have ever been more frustrating to watch than Rousey's. Certainly the most frustrating among champs.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's even more aggravating because Rousey is going to shatter records off of idiocy like that. Cat had so many tools at her disposal, and she bum rushes in like a total amateur. I can't even right now.

I feel bad for Zingano, but she deserves to feel like an idiot right now.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

HorsepoweR said:


> Haha if you payed for that trash. Ronda said she knew Cat would come out and do something crazy, why the hell did Cat do that shit. Laaaaaame.


LOL at all the comments like this.

Cat landed the knee, that wasn't stupidity that was just how good Ronda is. When you look at the replay, Ronda is just so much better at grappling that its just impossible to tie up with her.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Like others have said it really highlights how shallow the division is when none of the contenders can even put up a fight. At least Jones has been tested a few times.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That division reminds me of UFC 1 and UFC 2. One skilled submission expert and a bunch of cans with no submission defense. Hopefully one day it will evolve.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Aw, I feel kind of bad for Cat. She sounded so devastated and couldn't say much in her interview. Anyone notice how Rousey looked a bit confused after Cat's interview and looked like she wanted to go back? Not sure if she might have felt bad and wanted to comfort her but someone stopped her, or if it was completely unrelated. Either way, Cat's not in a good place at the moment. Bad game plan and she paid for it, and she knows that.

Should keep her chin up about things. She's still better than most at 135. Just gotta get back on the horse and learn from her mistakes. She is human after all.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I said it before and I'll say it again, when Ronda fights someone who isn't a complete retard, she will lose, or at the very least look far less impressive. I like this division, don't get me wrong, but holy shit, learn get some fight IQ and learn how to throw a basic jab. Also, don't run head first into a person who specializes in the clinch. 

It's just... stupid as hell.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Well that just happened......


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Rygu said:


> The entire women's 135lb division need to give up the slop-jitsu and go and get a black belt from a legit instructor and learn how to defend an armbar. Jesus H Tapdancing Christ.


The problem here is that you assume that training for a few years and getting a black belt will give you the skills to stop somebody who has been training to put you in an arm bar since she was 4. She didnt get to black belt level and stop, she still trains it HARD every day. She is advancing and getting better, and has a base that is FAR superior to ANYBODY that has ever fought in WMMA. So learning to defend an arm bar in NO WAY prepares you to defend a Rousey armbar!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

M.C said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again, when Ronda fights someone who isn't a complete retard, she will lose, or at the very least look far less impressive. I like this division, don't get me wrong, but holy shit, learn get some fight IQ and learn how to throw a basic jab. Also, don't run head first into a person who specializes in the clinch.
> 
> It's just... stupid as hell.


Except Cat knows how to throw a jab and use distance. They put something in the prefight water for these girls before they fight Ronda.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

DanTheJu said:


> The problem here is that you assume that training for a few years and getting a black belt will give you the skills to stop somebody who has been training to put you in an arm bar since she was 4. She didnt get to black belt level and stop, she still trains it HARD every day. She is advancing and getting better, and has a base that is FAR superior to ANYBODY that has ever fought in WMMA. So learning to defend an arm bar in NO WAY prepares you to defend a Rousey armbar!


Tate did it several times in their second fight I think it was and does Tate even have any belt in BJJ?


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

lol Its like paying to watch Ronda Rousey demonstrate an armbar on a random chick...once. Took less than 15 seconds Ronda uses more energy at the open workouts than she does in this fight.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

slapshot said:


> LOL at all the comments like this.
> 
> Cat landed the knee, that wasn't stupidity that was just how good Ronda is. When you look at the replay, Ronda is just so much better at grappling that its just impossible to tie up with her.


Lol for what?.. Rousey specifically said that she expects Cat to come bum rushing out at first and to throw a crazy knee or something, so knowing that Cat should not have done that, that was stupid. Sorry if you don't like the truth but that's that.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Cat landed the knee, that wasn't stupidity that was just how good Ronda is. When you look at the replay, Ronda is just so much better at grappling that its just impossible to tie up with her.


Cat landed the knee, then actually got a throw to get Ronda down. Ronda managed to roll through and trap the arm, and well, that was that.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Very disappointing. Was looking forward to something quasi-competitive....or at least last 1 minute. **** sakes. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

staged BS


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Rygu said:


> Tate did it several times in their second fight I think it was and does Tate even have any belt in BJJ?


Fight 1: Rousey by Armbar
Fight 2: Rousey by Armbar

So while she may have avoided it a few times, she still lost by armbar! 

Also Tate is WORLD CLASS:
Submission grappling[
International Federation of Associated Wrestling Styles
2008 FILA Grappling World Championships Senior Women' No-Gi Silver Medalist
USA Wrestling
FILA World Team Trials Senior Women's No-Gi Runner-up (2009)
FILA World Team Trials Senior Women's Gi Winner (2008)


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Enough with the staged talk. Did you see the devastating look on Cat's face and the disappointment in her voice during her post fight interview? She looked heart broken and frustrated. Highly doubt it was staged. Hard to stage those emotions.

She'll be back, she is a good fighter that made a huge mistake. It happens.

Ronda is head and shoulders above her division though and that is a problem.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

M.C said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again, when Ronda fights someone who isn't a complete retard, she will lose, or at the very least look far less impressive. I like this division, don't get me wrong, but holy shit, learn get some fight IQ and learn how to throw a basic jab. Also, don't run head first into a person who specializes in the clinch.
> 
> It's just... stupid as hell.


This is a nice place to start my mini rant. I agree.

WMMA SUCKS!!! if it wasn't for Ronda women would be irrelevant to me. Other than Rousey there is no greats sub artists. No great athletes. No great game planners. 

Zero IQ in Womens division. the 2nd best girl looks like a bum when they face Rousey.

None are ready for the big time.

Fock Cat, fock womens mma in the ufc.

Lol Holm sucks too.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This fight is the equivalent of someone running towards Machida, with no care whatsoever about being countered and getting knocked out. Would it be an impressive win for Machida, or would it be a retarded loss for the person who rushed him?

This is very frustrating, I had high hopes for this fight because Zigano has some skill, she could have made it competitive, I even put credits on her to win (not that credits matter, but I did have confidence in her). What I got was her being an idiot, tossing all common sense out the window, and jumping into the arms of an Olympic judo medalist asking to be beaten. Seriously, this is one of the most frustrating fights I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I think Cat said something like "I don't plan for what my opponent is going to do, I just focus on what I'm going to do".... well, that's sort of what happens when you don't try to check on reality occasionally. Zingano is good as a maurader, and listening to her post-fight interview, that style needs a bit of delusional self-confidence.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Cat sucks face it MC. She wouldn't of offered anything but heart. 

Heart don't get it done vs. the best.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

DanTheJu said:


> Fight 1: Rousey by Armbar
> Fight 2: Rousey by Armbar
> 
> So while she may have avoided it a few times, she still lost by armbar!
> ...


That doesn't prove much compared to an olympian though. I more mean avoiding an armbar though not necessarily defending one once she has your arm and her legs extended. Just simple BJJ knowledge would do a world of good for some of her opponents and some better fight IQ.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

M.C said:


> This is very frustrating, I had high hopes for this fight because Zigano has some skill, she could have made it competitive, I even put credits on her to win (not that credits matter, but I did have confidence in her). What I got was her being an idiot, tossing all common sense out the window, and jumping into the arms of an Olympic judo medalist asking to be beaten. Seriously, this is one of the most frustrating fights I've seen in a long time.


Thing is this has always been the way Cat starts her fights; her first move in every fight, and practically every round for that matter is either an overhand left punch or a flying knee. She'll throw the power left to close the gap or jump in with a knee every single time.

Most of the time she ends up fighting in the clinch or knocking the other woman back into the fence and then beating her up, in other words it works most of the time. Problem is sometimes it doesn't and she gets taken down, but until today she was good enough to stay out of trouble.

Hopefully Cat learns something from her loss and comes back to fight the way we know she can.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i wanna see that tate cat rematch tho


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

aerius said:


> Thing is this has always been the way Cat starts her fights; her first move in every fight, and practically every round for that matter is either an overhand left punch or a flying knee. She'll throw the power left to close the gap or jump in with a knee every single time.
> 
> Most of the time she ends up fighting in the clinch or knocking the other woman back into the fence and then beating her up, in other words it works most of the time. Problem is sometimes it doesn't and she gets taken down, but until today she was good enough to stay out of trouble.
> 
> Hopefully Cat learns something from her loss and comes back to fight the way we know she can.


Cat isn't on Ronda;s level anywhere.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Cat isn't on Ronda;s level anywhere.


She isn't. But if she learns that there's this thing called a gameplan that helps you win fights & shit, she's easily the clear #2 fighter in the division.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

That escalated quickly. I was hoping to see them stand and bang for a while but I'm happy with the result. Ronda is a beast


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

When's Cyborg dropping to 135?

It must be intimidating as hell to step in the cage with someone who is absolutely destroying people the way Ronda is.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Unlucky. Yes, she may have still lost, but to go air born and present that opportunity to a skilled judo practitioner? Hoping Cat gets one more shot. In the meantime, feed her Holy.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Unlucky. Yes, she may have still lost, but to go air born and present that opportunity to a skilled judo practitioner? Hoping Cat gets one more shot. In the meantime, feed her Holy.


The knee landed fine, the WTF part was clinching Ronda and throwing her to the ground after the knee. Ballsy, but dumb, reminds me of Fedor diving into Werdum's guard after knocking him down.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

aerius said:


> Cat landed the knee, then actually got a throw to get Ronda down. Ronda managed to roll through and trap the arm, and well, that was that.


And Im just saying you really can fault Cat for Ronda's Superwoman skills.

What Ronda has is speed, Im telling ya. 

BJJ girls wont fair any better because they want to play guard and Ronda is like screw guard I dont even want to use it.

When you play judo one thing you dont have on the ground is time, if you dont get something fast they stand you up. 

Ronda has created a new style of Martial art by simply combining judo and BBJ the way it should be and moving faster with the same degree of skill as she would moving slower. 

Fighters cant keep up with what she's doing because she's so high level and she's moving so fast she just drowns them, Cat didn't even know what Ronda was doing till it was over..

That is the first time Ive seen that arm crank/bar and I was like wow that was smooth..

I just dont see how she could have anticipated an armbar from that position the way that went down.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

DanTheJu said:


> I got a GREAT IDEA! I am going to try to take down a fighter that is known to have the absolute best arm bar skills in the women's division with my arms flailing.
> 
> GREAT PLAN!


She didn't try to take her down. She bum rushed and tried to knee her but Rousey was already preparing totake her down. Horrible planning from Cat.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Trix said:


> When's Cyborg dropping to 135?



raise01: Cyborg vs. Ronda


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Laughable. Rousey is just too good. Cat's post fight interview was cringey as ****. You're a grown ass woman stop acting like a child that isn't allowed desert.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

That was why I don't buy a PPV she headlines. I can see the replay in GIF form.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

They should have a queue to fight Ronda outside the octagon door. Then, when Ronda gets rid of the first one quickly, we can get another couple of fights after that. Or we should go back old school pro-wrestling rules with 3 falls. Her last 2 fights have gone 30 seconds combined, it's ridiculous. Get Miesha back in there, at least she put up a fight.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> They should have a queue to fight Ronda outside the octagon door. Then, when Ronda gets rid of the first one quickly, we can get another couple of fights after that. Or we should go back old school pro-wrestling rules with 3 falls. Her last 2 fights have gone 30 seconds combined, it's ridiculous. Get Miesha back in there, at least she put up a fight.


Tate is the only Woman in that Division that can is good enough to make Rousey break out into a sweat.

Theres only one fight out there that makes any kind of sense, but I doubt it will ever happen because the UFC do not want to risk their celebrity champion against the much less marketable Cyborg.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

slapshot said:


> And Im just saying you really can fault Cat for Ronda's Superwoman skills.
> 
> What Ronda has is speed, Im telling ya.
> 
> ...


Nice post. Didn't get a chance to watch it live today, but saw the video/gif that replayed the 19 second fight about five times. The WMMA scene right now is the equivalent of a current champion going back into time fighting the first generation fighters in the 90's or early 2000's even. The skill level disparity is that high. Once it gets into the clinch or on the ground it's inevitably over. 

I applaud Cat's effort in trying to make it into a dog fight early on.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Cat at the weigh in "Watch this"

Yea..... she totally thought out and planned that dumb as fuk move.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> The WMMA scene right now is the equivalent of a current champion going back into time fighting the first generation fighters in the 90's or early 2000's even.


Perfect comparison!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Once, when i was about 15 i shaved all my pubes off with my Dads razor, with no shaving cream or anything like that and, cut the base of my nob and it itched like mad... and i really wished i had not done it, right at that moment i really just wish i had the power to rewind time back a few seconds before doing that really dumb shit.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Just dimiss this whole division, its a joke.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I think its fabulous for WMMA. Sure, it looks shitty now. But having Ronda there at the top will inevitably make the rest of the girls better. Rousey is highlighting how far the girls need to go to be considered legit fighters. I dont see this any different to Royce taking out all comers with ease in his early UFC fights. That was lop-sided as well, but damn it was still fun to watch.

Side note: Has Rousey ever thrown a kick?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe is a bit of a piece of shit for even conducting that interview with Cat. The guy must have no empathy whatsoever. Sitting there saying "It's impossible to prepare for what you're feeling right now, going through a long camp, only to have it all taken away in 14 seconds, but how are you feeling as you watch your defeat on the big screen?"

Cat goofed big time, but back the hell off. I'd have spit in Joe's face for trying to pull BS like that.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Joe is a bit of a piece of shit for even conducting that interview with Cat. The guy must have no empathy whatsoever. Sitting there saying "It's impossible to prepare for what you're feeling right now, going through a long camp, only to have it all taken away in 14 seconds, but how are you feeling as you watch your defeat on the big screen?"
> 
> Cat goofed big time, but back the hell off. I'd have spit in Joe's face for trying to pull BS like that.


At least he didn't stage an "intervention" for her on his podcast so he can ramp up his pageview figures.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Ronda has created a new style of Martial art by simply combining judo and BBJ the way it should be and moving faster with the same degree of skill as she would moving slower.
> 
> Fighters cant keep up with what she's doing because she's so high level and she's moving so fast she just drowns them, Cat didn't even know what Ronda was doing till it was over..


Everything old is new again, it's actually a page straight out of the Sakuraba book; create a scramble, grab a limb, and rip it off. Saku was more catchwrestling than judo whereas Ronda is the other way around, either way it works damn well since the opponent is always playing catchup.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Side note: Has Rousey ever thrown a kick?


Sure....





























Also... nasty yellow feet.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

At this point, I don't even think Cyborg has anything for Ronda... Especially at 135lb


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I get that Ronda looks unstoppable, but do people honestly think that Cyborg would not also run right through Rousey's competition thus far? 

I don't even like Cyborg, but even I recognize that she's legit. Steroids notwithstanding.

Enough strength to potentially ward off any takedown attempts, a nasty clinch in her own right, and deadly striking. Sounds like a recipe for a competitive fight, imo.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I get that Ronda looks unstoppable, but do people honestly think that Cyborg would not also run right through Rousey's competition thus far?


Honestly, no I don't. At least, not as impressively as Rousey.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> At this point, I don't even think Cyborg has anything for Ronda... Especially at 135lb


Did you see Cyborgs last fight ? I would give her a chance against Jose Aldo. Ronda would have nothing for her.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Somehow I completely dislike Cat after last night. Throwing her hat at Conor, being absolutely ridiculously stupid in the fight, then being a Nick Diaz in the post fight interview.

I really seen nothing new from Ronda outside of her solid as hell angle on the armbar. Really dangerous submission game from her. I don't see any woman having the strength to handle her on the ground, ever probably. Maybe a top BJJ woman could in a BJJ contest because they would want to leave the opening there for Ronda then would attempt to counter it into an RNC or something, but no one in MMA.

This was all on Cat though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL....people bought into the hype again. hahahaha

Zingano Rousey's toughest fight! I wouldn't count her out!

hahahahahaha


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Honestly, no I don't. At least, not as impressively as Rousey.


Then you're a damn fool, and most likely a RRR fanboy 

Dana needs to get serious about Cyborg. This whole "we won't chase her, she has to come to us" mentality smacks of protecting the old cash cow. Dana has never been shy about pursuing fighters using every (dirty) tactic in the book, yet every time Cyborg is brought up, it's "she needs to drop the weight; she needs to actually fight somebody; she needs to come to the champ". 

Dana knows there's only one true threat to his lady love. Wait, scratch that... it's not even that Cyborg is the only threat. It's that Cyborg is the only one smart enough to play to her strengths and not dive head first into Rousey's.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

aerius said:


> She isn't. But if she learns that there's this thing called a gameplan that helps you win fights & shit, she's easily the clear #2 fighter in the division.


Easy to say.

None of these girls have been on the big time either.

Cat goes from PPV starter to main event. 

Cat and all these girls not only suck, but they aren't ready for the big lights.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds like flyweight. 

Mighty Mouse and Rowdy Ronda > Anderson, GSP, and Jones 

Let's keep piling on the nameless victories and shatter those records earned by the actual greats, UFC!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Joe is a bit of a piece of shit for even conducting that interview with Cat. The guy must have no empathy whatsoever. Sitting there saying "It's impossible to prepare for what you're feeling right now, going through a long camp, only to have it all taken away in 14 seconds, but how are you feeling as you watch your defeat on the big screen?"
> 
> Cat goofed big time, but back the hell off. I'd have spit in Joe's face for trying to pull BS like that.


Joe always interviews the loser in the main event. Why should Cat get a special exception?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Then you're a damn fool, and most likely a RRR fanboy
> 
> Dana needs to get serious about Cyborg. This whole "we won't chase her, she has to come to us" mentality smacks of protecting the old cash cow. Dana has never been shy about pursuing fighters using every (dirty) tactic in the book, yet every time Cyborg is brought up, it's "she needs to drop the weight; she needs to actually fight somebody; she needs to come to the champ".
> 
> Dana knows there's only one true threat to his lady love. Wait, scratch that... it's not even that Cyborg is the only threat. It's that Cyborg is the only one smart enough to play to her strengths and not dive head first into Rousey's.


I think you are talking out of your ass here and are jealous of an American hero. Modern day super hero. 

Didn't Dana just go to her last fight? Dana isn't avoiding signing Cyborg at all. The guy backed down from her when she popped for roids and had Tito beef...why would he be all over her then? And has just simply stated that UFC has a 135 division....if she can't make the weight then she doesn't get the fight. That isn't ridiculous. 

Dana has been eyeing up a Ronda-Cyborg fight big time lately.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

That was awesome, amazing improvisation by Ronda. Judo wins.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Joe always interviews the loser in the main event. Why should Cat get a special exception?


This isn't true. There are plenty of times when the loser doesn't get an interview after the main event fight. Joe seems to do it more often than not, I agree, but I wouldn't consider letting the loser slink away quietly a "special exception". Do we really need to hear from anyone other than the winner? 

My husband committed suicide, I lost well over a year of my career to surgeries, and I just blew my biggest fight in 14 seconds after coming back from all of that... but sure, Joe, grill me in front of the world about how I feel. Yeah - maybe Cat should have gotten a "special exception". 



jonnyg4508 said:


> I think you are talking out of your ass here and are jealous of an American hero. Modern day super hero.
> 
> Didn't Dana just go to her last fight? Dana isn't avoiding signing Cyborg at all. The guy backed down from her when she popped for roids and had Tito beef...why would he be all over her then? And has just simply stated that UFC has a 135 division....if she can't make the weight then she doesn't get the fight. That isn't ridiculous.
> 
> Dana has been eyeing up a Ronda-Cyborg fight big time lately.




I'm probably one of the biggest DW supporters here, so I'm not even going to humour your "hero" remarks. 

Yes, he went to the last Invicta event. And he didn't mention Cyborg winning in impressive fashion once. All he did was talk about how great Alexa Grasso looked. He could have played up Cyborg on the prelims, but he chose not to. Whenever people raise Cyborg, his only response is "make the weight". And yes, that is a fair point. If Cyborg wants Ronda, she needs to fight in Ronda's weight class. But let's not pretend that DW is pushing for that fight either. We've seen the lengths Dana goes to when he truly wants a fighter, and I'm not seeing that with Cyborg, whether you've deluded yourself into seeing it or not.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Somehow I completely dislike Cat after last night. Throwing her hat at Conor, being absolutely ridiculously stupid in the fight, then being a Nick Diaz in the post fight interview.
> 
> I really seen nothing new from Ronda outside of her solid as hell angle on the armbar. Really dangerous submission game from her. I don't see any woman having the strength to handle her on the ground, ever probably. Maybe a top BJJ woman could in a BJJ contest because they would want to leave the opening there for Ronda then would attempt to counter it into an RNC or something, but no one in MMA.
> 
> This was all on Cat though.


This exactly. Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Warning said:


> Did you see Cyborgs last fight ? I would give her a chance against Jose Aldo. Ronda would have nothing for her.


Ronda beat the same girl that Cyborg just beat years ago and Ronda beat her quicker. 

Honestly, that cyborg fight was garbage, the girl she fought was suck poor.

People say Cyroid can beat Rousey but I dont think she has a chance in hell at stopping Ronda from taking her down and tapping her. 

Cris never had the skill to beat Ronda and she knew it, thats why she left the UFC and thats why she wont fight at 135. 

Even at 145 Ronda would be the same fighter and just take Cris down and tap her.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Cyborg said she gave up on making 135 back in december 2014. I wouldn't blame anyone if they said Cyborg was ducking Ronda. There are women who are 6 foot 1 that can make the 135 pound limit. Cyborg has no excuses for not dropping down, when she's 5'8, the same height as Holly Holm who has no trouble making the weight.

I don't even know the name of the armlock Ronda used. Can't blame Cat Zingano for not being able to defend a move no one has even seen, or heard of before.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

What Cat did in there was stupid. Plain and simple.

Ronda vs Cyborg at 140. Dana needs to stop protecting Ronda.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> And Im just saying you really can fault Cat for Ronda's Superwoman skills.
> 
> What Ronda has is speed, Im telling ya.
> 
> ...


This is absolutely spot on flawless post about Ronda Rousey. Forget her personality for a moment, but people focusing on how weak her competition is are just missing the beauty of the true facts: Ronda is genious, she is the best and she gives no chance no matter how weak her opponents are. And someone said he gets frustrated by seeing her fight... Go figure. 



slapshot said:


> Ronda beat the same girl that Cyborg just beat years ago and Ronda beat her quicker.
> 
> Honestly, that cyborg fight was garbage, the girl she fought was suck poor.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately here you just doesn't look like a MMA fan willing to see the best fights or you are afraid Ronda loses to Cyborg.

First. Cyborg was the quicker one finishing Tweet, not the other way around, so get your facts straight.

Second, Cyborg vs Ronda IS the fight to make for anyone who loves MMA. Straight discrediting Cyborg chances against Ronda when she is herself a wrecking machine just shows a little insecurity and it looks like you are cheering to her to never make weight for that fight.

No one can outgrapple Ronda, so of course Cyborg won't try it, but where are Cyborg strenghts? Punching power, striking department, footwork, exactly what everybody see as best possibilities to beat Ronda. 

So, we are to see Ronda to ragdoll the whole division up side down and back and forever but dismiss a fight against a great powerful opponent in Cyborg for what reason exactly? Just to claim to the four corners Ronda *would* beat Cyborg in any weight class she wanted without a chance to see it happen? Did you think Munoz would be stopped the way he was by Carneiro? Wasn't it nice we could see that?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Honestly, that cyborg fight was garbage.


Knocking someone out inside a minute, not getting hit yourself and rocking your opponent with every single punch you throw......is garbage.

Do you think you're unbiased? Legit question. You'd defend Jon Jones is he murdered a child and would diss Cyborg if she knocked out Cat in one second.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Ronda beat the same girl that Cyborg just beat years ago and Ronda beat her quicker.


Cyborg 0:46
Ronda 0:49

Cyborg was quicker. ( plus she had Tweet finished at around 0:29 but let her back up to knock her out standing)

But your point still stands. I did not remember them fighting before.

I still think Cyborg wins though.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Warning said:


> Cyborg 0:46
> Ronda 0:49
> 
> Cyborg was quicker. ( plus she had Tweet finished at around 0:29 but let her back up to knock her out standing)
> ...


Just watched both fights.

Cyborgs performance was not just quicker but way more impressive as well.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Rygu said:


> That doesn't prove much compared to an olympian though. I more mean avoiding an armbar though not necessarily defending one once she has your arm and her legs extended. Just simple BJJ knowledge would do a world of good for some of her opponents and some better fight IQ.


"Simple" BJJ is knowing how an armbar works and knowing a defense to it, but that it NOT enough. If you see Rousey rolling, you can see that she knows where that armbar opening could materialise three transitions ahead. You don't defend a submission that's already there while you're still wondering about how to counter the last transition.



Trix said:


> I don't even know the name of the armlock Ronda used. Can't blame Cat Zingano for not being able to defend a move no one has even seen, or heard of before.


It's not that much about knowing a specific technique (even though as a high level fighter you should have tried submissions from basically every position), but more about knowing body mechanics.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

sucrets said:


> What Cat did in there was stupid. Plain and simple.
> 
> Ronda vs Cyborg at 140. Dana needs to stop protecting Ronda.


Cyborg is the one that can't shut up about the fight. She needs to make weight and come fight Ronda if she wants it so bad.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Voiceless said:


> It's not that much about knowing a specific technique (even though as a high level fighter you should have tried submissions from basically every position), but more about knowing body mechanics.


Another thing to consider is that many of the standard moves which are taught in wrestling and BJJ are exactly the moves which will get you killed in Judo. For instance the first instinct of a wrestler to opponent getting an underhook in on one side is to grab a whizzer to stop the takedown. Against a judoka, you just gave him a free throw straight to the side control position and a kimura or armbar is right there. 

As you said, you really need to understand how the body mechanics work, and there's very few fighters who get it.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Cyborg is the one that can't shut up about the fight.


If the scared little girl Ronda would fight her. She would not have to continuously call her out.

Understandable though. I would not want to fight Cyborg.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

aerius said:


> As you said, you really need to understand how the body mechanics work,* and there's very few fighters who get it*.


And that's something I don't get. I think what you say is true, but I don't understand how that can be at this high level of pro fighting. It's like a lot of those fighters leave all the thinking to their coaches. They just learn moves their coaches tell them to do instead of additionally asking why those moves have the effect they have so that in a non-standard situation they could transfer the principles and improvise.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I still Cyborg is the one who needs to cut weight. Ronda is fighting in the UFC, Cyborg is the one who needs to step into the UFC if she wants that payday. Why should Ronda have to change weight when she is the champ with the most prestigious (deserved or not) belt in the world.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Warning said:


> If the scared little girl Ronda would fight her. She would not have to continuously call her out.
> 
> Understandable though. I would not want to fight Cyborg.


lol.......


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Cyborg is the one that can't shut up about the fight. She needs to make weight and come fight Ronda if she wants it so bad.


This 100%. It's all on Cyborg. Dana would make the fight tomorrow if she was guaranteed.



And Voiceless, I know I've already been banned for trying to discuss martial arts with you "because you know you're shit" lol, but in what you're saying about not knowing how guys can't get it, I just don't think MMA fighters are specifically incredible at most levels. A lot of these people just know how to go out there and fight. A Chris Leben for example. He wasn't thinking about his body mechanics etc. He went out there and swung punches most of the time. Is anyone telling me that Derrick Lewis is a high level martial artist, or just a big ass dude who can knock anyone out any second of any day? Someone like Jon Jones though, you just see it in them. People who study beyond "fighting". People who study movement and mechanics. Like his simple armlock. I am looking for people to use that EVERY fight, yet no one does because it's not a move they've been "taught". Someone like Jones thinks about this stuff. Thinks about how, in this position, what could be done. Obviously with her armlock last night, Ronda is the exact same. She felt that when she was moving, that the way her arm had been caught that Cat would be tapping if Ronda extended. I think we give credit to MMA fighters for being machines a lot but there's plenty of these people who are simply fighters who refined their skills. Some joined MMA gyms from a background in street fighting or something and then learned the proper technique to throw a punch and stuff, but from there that's as far as their training goes.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Voiceless said:


> And that's something I don't get. I think what you say is true, but I don't understand how that can be at this high level of pro fighting. It's like a lot of those fighters leave all the thinking to their coaches. They just learn moves their coaches tell them to do instead of additionally asking why those moves have the effect they have so that in a non-standard situation they could transfer the principles and improvise.


I think age & maturity is part of it, younger people as a general rule want to know how to do things but rarely go deeper into the why part. They'll learn a bunch of moves and do them all well, but they don't know why & when they work. They rely on their skills, athleticism, and instincts to make things work, and most of the time it's good enough. Also, most are too focused on learning & practicing skills to ask the why part and do the thinking on it.

It's usually not until their athleticism starts declining that fighters get smart and start figuring out the why part of how their moves work. I'm nowhere close to pro level but I've been doing various martial arts for over 20 years. But it wasn't until my late 20s that I got curious and started asking why things worked, and the same seems to be true of most of the guys I train with. I believe the same is true in MMA, with of course a few exceptions (Ronda, Conor, Jones). Finally, most of the people who get into MMA aren't really the curious thinking type to begin with, you're not going to see Rampage, Leben, Wandy, or Cain write "The Tao of MMA" or something along those lines.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I just don't think MMA fighters are specifically incredible at most levels. A lot of these people just know how to go out there and fight.


No, you are absolutely right there and that's my problem (not in that you're right, but in the reality of what you're saying). A lot of those fighters are just very tough mofos that can deliver a punch, but from the 1% best I'd just expect more. But obviously it's just like that, like some fighters don't have the self discipline and get fat between fight or like some just don't to enough cardio work and gas in their fights. It's somewhat sad nonetheless.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Ape City said:


> I still Cyborg is the one who needs to cut weight. Ronda is fighting in the UFC, Cyborg is the one who needs to step into the UFC if she wants that payday. Why should Ronda have to change weight when she is the champ with the most prestigious (deserved or not) belt in the world.


Ronda can hide behind logic all she wants. Cyborg will be standing in the cage waiting. Ready to bring the pain.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This fight. Wow! Show's the massive, and i mean MASSIVE difference in skill between Ronda and the rest of the womens division. Pretty embarrassing to watch to be honest.

The Fact that the 2 fighters Ronda mentioned fighting next were Holly Holm, who only just split decisioned Pennington (Who is abysmal) and that Brazilian who's name escapes me at the minute, just shows how bad the gap is.

They need to get Cyborg in ASAP. Ronda would rightly be favourite, especially at 135lb but is there anyone else who you'd realistically want to see in there with her?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Killz said:


> This fight. Wow! Show's the massive, and i mean MASSIVE difference in skill between Ronda and the rest of the womens division. Pretty embarrassing to watch to be honest.
> 
> The Fact that the 2 fighters Ronda mentioned fighting next were Holly Holm, who only just split decisioned Pennington (Who is abysmal) and that Brazilian who's name escapes me at the minute, just shows how bad the gap is.
> 
> They need to get Cyborg in ASAP. Ronda would rightly be favourite, especially at 135lb but is there anyone else who you'd realistically want to see in there with her?



Id like to see A Zigano that doesn't bum rush her and ask to be taken down like an idiot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Cat can give Ronda away better fight than the one that took place. But that gameplan (or lack thereof) was bullshit on Cat's part, it was annoying to have 14 seconds as our main event, but she has to live with that dumb decision.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

M.C said:


> Id like to see A Zigano that doesn't bum rush her and ask to be taken down like an idiot.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yea if she only chose to display her world class top of the food chain striking.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

I didn't scan every page to see if this has been posted already, but here's the fight as a gif...

http://gfycat.com/CornyGenuineDove


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll just leave this here.

Rogan interviewing Cat.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^lmfao


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

that gif is amazing.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Absolutely love that gif. Hahaha


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cat really tapped in 12 seconds. :jaw:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah I watched the clock during the fight and 14 seconds is too much.


----------

